# The Republic Of Poland



## JerryNone

I know that I probablly should of asked this in my previous post but I just thought of it know.

How would one say "The Republic Of Poland" in his / her langugage?

This is the OFFICIAL name of the country. As we all know, all counties have OFFICIAL names that usually differ from the more COMMOM day to day names.

Jerry / Jurek


----------



## ameana7

In Turkish, it is "Polonya Cumhuriyeti". As you can guess easily, "republic" means "cumhuriyet" in Turkish. 
You want to know this, don't you?


----------



## Child_of_darkness

I think the official name is "Rzeczpospolita Polska"


----------



## JerryNone

ameana7 said:


> In Turkish, it is "Polonya Cumhuriyeti". As you can guess easily, "republic" means "cumhuriyet" in Turkish.
> You want to know this, don't you?


 
Thanks.  Yes I do want to know this.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese it would literally be A República da Polónia (Port)/Polônia (Braz) or A República Polaca/Polonesa, but I've never heard either, only Polónia/Polônia.


----------



## Bunny Muppet

*In Spanish, the official name is República de Polonia.*


----------



## jester.

In German it's "Republik Polen".


----------



## JerryNone

Child_of_darkness said:


> I think the official name is "Rzeczpospolita Polska"


 
*Yep, that would be it Po Polsku!!!!*
** 
*Wesolych Swiat,*
** 
*Pan Jurek*


----------



## alby

In Croatian: Republika Poljska

Nataša


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bunny Muppet said:


> *In Spanish, the official name is República de Polonia.*


 
But normally we only say, *Polonia.*


----------



## Miguelillo 87

In Nahutl its *POLONIAPAN*

*PAN.-*It's the addition to the country in order to say that a country is a Republic, but as in Spanish normally it's said as Polonia only.


----------



## Hakro

In *Finnish*:

Poland = Puola

The Republic of Poland = Puolan tasavalta.

republic = tasavalta
Puola*n* = *n* = genitive ending


----------



## elroy

Arabic: جمهورية بولندا (_jumhūriyyatu Bōlanda_)


----------



## ergaster

Repubblica di Polonia, in Italian. Of course, normally is Polonia


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
ポーランド共和国
Pōlando kyōwakoku


----------



## jun

In Korean:

폴란드 공화국
(poland gonghwagook)


----------



## Tisia

In Persian:

*جمهوري لهستان*  Jomhuri-ye Lehestan. We call Poland as 'Lehestan'.

Regards
Tisia


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*רפובליקת פולין* (_republikat polin_)


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian:*
Officially: Польская Республика (P*o*l'skaya Resp*u*blika) - (lit. Polish Republic), Польша (or simply P*o*l'sha).

The term *Речь Посполитая* or *Речь Посполита* [r'ech pospol*i*ta(ya)] (from Polish *Rzeczpospolita Polska*) is not used to refer to the modern Polish state but to the Polish-Lithuanian state of 16-18th century (Polish: Rzeczpospolita Obojga Narodów - "Republic of Both Nations"). Note that it's written separately and the adjective "Polish" is not added.

Adjectives are always added after the noun in Polish, so it's not immediately obvious if *Rzeczpospolita Polska* means Polish Republic or Republic (of) Poland.

"Polska" in Polish means both Poland (noun) and Polish (feminine adjective). In Russian the former is Польша but the latter is Польская.


----------



## samanthalee

Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> ポーランド共和国
> Pōlando kyōwakoku


Chinese:
波兰共和国 （bo1 lan2 gong4 he2 guo2)

the 5 characters can be broken into 2 parts:
波兰(bo1 lan2)[poland, the usual name we use in speech]
共和国 （gong4 he2 guo2)[republic]


----------



## Dalian

jazyk said:


> In Portuguese it would literally be A República da Polónia (Port)/Polônia (Braz) or A República Polaca/Polonesa, but I've never heard either, only Polónia/Polônia.


Excuse me if this is a little off-topic, but I am curious to know what "伯国" is. I never heard of this country name in Mandarin. My guess is that it stands for Portugal, which is more commonly known to Chinese as "葡萄牙".


----------



## samanthalee

Dalian said:


> Excuse me if this is a little off-topic, but I am curious to know what "伯国" is. I never heard of this country name in Mandarin. My guess is that it stands for Portugal, which is more commonly known to Chinese as "葡萄牙".


Where did you see "伯国"? I've to check it out before I can answer your question.


----------



## Flaminius

伯国 is short for 伯剌西爾, an old Japanese transliteration for Brazil.  葡萄牙 is for Portugual or Portuguese.


----------



## gigi1

In Greek:
Δημοκρατία της Πολωνίας (dimokratia tis Polonias)
 but we never use that term, we call it Πολωνία (Polonia)


----------



## :-)

in hebrew

*פולין*
u read it: polin


lots of old people here also call it *פולניה*
u read it polanya

it means: Po(here) Lan(dwells) Ya(god)


----------



## amikama

:-) said:


> in hebrew
> 
> *פולין*
> u read it: polin


First of all, the thread opener requested for translation of the official name of Poland, which is "The Republic of Poland", not its short name. The Hebrew translation for the official name was already given in post #18.



> lots of old people here also call it *פולניה*
> u read it polanya
> 
> it means: Po(here) Lan(dwells) Ya(god)


It should be noted that this is a folk etymology, not necessarily the 'real' one.


And welcome to the forums


----------



## Lemminkäinen

In Norwegian, apparently:

*Republikken Polen*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto* it is the *Pola Respubliko*.


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian:

Република Полша (republika Polsha)


----------



## Grop

French: République de Pologne.


----------



## hollabooiers

Estonian: Poola Vabariik.


----------

